# My California King snake (desert phase)



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I bought him 1 year ago, he's put on about 4 inches in length since then. Avid eater! He's small potatoes compared to the snakes I used to own back in the days ( retics, dumerils ect ) but I love kingsnakes.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice... what are you feeding him?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome looking king, nice colors on him


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

He's nice looking.
Mine is Albino, and also looks really nice.
Kingsnakes rock


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

He's eating pinkies and fuzzies...frozen. I think he's about ready for hoppers. Thanks guys.



> Spaceman Spiff Posted Today, 11:33 AM
> He's nice looking.
> Mine is Albino, and also looks really nice.
> Kingsnakes rock


Let's see him.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't have a digital camera.
He's really nice looking though.
I'll get a friend to take a picture of him.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

He looks great


----------

